# bluetooth v4.0 dongle driver



## yipst3

hi, experts, I have just purchased a new bluetooth v4.0 dongle (brand should be cambridge silicon radio).
After I plugged to my labtop (win7 home premium 64bit), windows 7 detects it as generic bluetooth radio. it does not work.

any driver update? it is bluetooth v4.0


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try here Wireless Solutions by Product
or this may work TRENDnet | Downloads | Wireless | TBW-106UB
this is supposed to be the driver from the IVT corporation BlueSoleil - Bluetooth Software,Bluetooth Driver,Bluetooth Dongle took a little time to track down


----------



## Brad C

Re:
hi, experts, I have just purchased a new bluetooth v4.0 dongle (brand should be cambridge silicon radio).
After I plugged to my labtop (win7 home premium 64bit), windows 7 detects it as generic bluetooth radio. it does not work.
any driver update? it is bluetooth v4.0

I also recently purchased a similar (or same) device (CSR v4.0 bluetooth dongle), and have a laptop with a Windows7 Home Premium 64bit operating system.
Although a 'plug and play', it still required installing the driver software from the mini-disk that came with it, which contained the Cambridge Silicon Radio Ltd. driver ‘stack’.
If yours also came with a disk, I'd un-install the generic driver, and install from the disk.
If not, try contacting the supplier, who may be able to email you a zipped driver stack, or a link from where you can download it.
Alternatively, try searching the key words (e.g. ‘bluetooth CSR v4.0’)... I've just performed a basic search and found . I don't know it the correct driver may be found here, but it's a start!
Mine works fine with my phone (Samsung Galaxy S4), but I'd purchased it to connect to my SMA inverter using SMA's 'Sunny Explorer'... a few days later, I'm still stumped. It 'pairs' easily, but can't connect... and the inverter still can't be seen. Will contact tech support on Mon!
Good luck. Brad C


----------



## joeten

Please don't use third party software for drivers they can and do recommend unsuitable drivers which can cause you issues.


----------



## Brad C

Hi again,
Some more info in event you haven't solved your issues...
I managed to get my Bluetooth dongle working.
I un-installed the Cambridge Silicon Radio driver software, and with the CSR mini disk still in the laptop, removed and reinstalled the dongle... and it chose to load the Microsoft generic drivers. After this I could not find the inverter via normal 'search for Bluetooth devices'... but upon opening Sunny Explorer, it promptly found the inverter and after ensuring the IDnet was correctly set at 1, and using the '0000' password, it successfully connected.
Works fine!
Though I then tried to pair my phone (as it had been successfully when the CSR drivers were installed) but although it can see the phone, it won't pair...
So if I want to connect with both the inverter and phone, it seems I'll need another Bluetooth dongle!
Incidentally, my dongle cost $6.81 delivered (supposedly from Au stock), and is specified as having a 20 to 50m range.
My laptop is about 20m from the inverter, and through 3 walls (one at about 20 degree angle to the path between the laptop and inverter, another lined with kitchen cupboards), yet each time I've connected it's had a steady 80% signal.
Pretty good I feel!
I hope you too have had success.
BradC


----------



## Nei1

*CSR 4.0 -- The baggie says D1141*

I just got a CSR 4.0 bluetooth dongle from China on eBay.

I plugged it into the Win7 laptop, it downloaded and installed drivers in 10 seconds (which is a lot better than that Broadcom bluetooth installation on XP that took 30 minutes).

At first, the bluetooth loudspeaker showed up in the Winamp Media Player, but it didn't play through the speaker. So I pulled out the dongle and put it back in, and I exited Winamp and restarted it, and then the Winamp audio started playing through the bluetooth speaker. Joyousness.

Slightly touchy, but still much faster and easier than the Broadcom bluetooth installation on Win XP.


----------



## Nei1

Then I paired the laptop with a bluetooth headset.

Don't close the installation window until all the "checks" finish. The last one, as shown in the attached graphic, took a minute to finish loading.


----------



## Nei1

I restarted the headset and Winamp a few times each. They all appeared to be working together, but no sound came out of the headset. Finally, I had to pull the bluetooth dongle and plug it back in. Then I had to re-select the headset in Winamp, and then they all worked well together with sound actually coming out of the headset.


----------

